# Sen Bill 12 seeks Serial Number Bullets



## Toffy (Dec 15, 2008)

From GONetwork

On December 11, State Senator Ronald Ramsey of Dekalb and Rockdale counties introduce legislation to require what amounts to serial numbers on the bottom of all bullets that can be used in a pistol in Georgia.
The extensive bill includes requirements for taxing of the ammo to fund the requirement and exhaustive record-keeping of who is buying ammo.
This bill is identified as Senate Bill 12 and is a direct threat to the Second Amendment, sport shooting, and hunting.
To read the bill, click here.
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legis/2009_10/fulltext/sb12.htm

To Contact this State Senator, click here,
http://www.broc.state.ga.us/legis/2007_08/senate/ramseybio.php

To contact your State Senator, click here
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legis/2007_08/senate/senatelist.php

Please share this information with those you think would be interested in knowing about this pending legislation.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 15, 2008)

just got my e-mail about this


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 15, 2008)

Moderators need to make this post a sticky


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Dec 16, 2008)

Just sent the below email to my Senator.  Feel free to copy and paste.


Senator Butler:

I am writing you as a resident of District 55 on a matter that has great importance to me, as your constituent.  

It is my understanding that State Senator Ronald Ramsey introduce legislation (SB 12) that will effectively require serial numbers on the bottom of each and every bullet that is used in a pistol in Georgia.  I also understand that this bill includes requirements for heavy taxing of ammunition to fund the exorbitant cost of this process, as well as exhaustive record-keeping of every person’s ammunition purchases. 

While cloaked as a measure to reduce crime, this proposed legislation is nothing more than a back-door effort to deprive law-abiding citizens of their Constitutional right to keep and bear arms, and to use those firearms for legal purposes.

In point of fact, the most radical elements of the gun eradication movement have for years heralded such an ammunition-related initiative as an ingenious means to achieve their unconstitutional objectives, and we are now seeing the implementation of that strategy through measures such as SB12.

The Bill can be counted upon to force a very dangerous trend, by discouraging gun owners from becoming proficient in the safe use of their firearm, through range instruction and practice.  If ammunition costs in excess of $250 per box (as can be expected if legislation like SB12 passes), one cannot expect working folks to be spending much time at the range learning the safe operation and handling of their firearm.

More importantly, SB12 has the effect of depriving our community’s poor from the right of self-protection.  Rich folks will still be able to own firearms, and keep them for their family’s protection.  Under SB12, however, poor folks will not have that ability, despite living in higher crime areas and having a correspondingly greater need for protection.

As my voice in Georgia’s Senate, I strongly encourage you to make every effort to defeat this proposed legislation.


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Dec 16, 2008)

By the way, since it involves a heck of a lot more than gunsmithing, shouldn't this thread be moved to a higher traffic forum, like the Campfire, or the Political Forum?


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Dec 17, 2008)

Huntin' Dawg said:


> Just sent the below email to my Senator.  Feel free to copy and paste./QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Huntin' Dawg  well written.  I sent it to my local rep.


----------



## ryanshirley (Dec 18, 2008)

I have mailed to my senator and have sent out an email to all friends about this.  I have also started a group on facebook to draw attention to this.  If you are a facebook user, please join my group and request it to your friends:  You can find the group at: 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=39613411838&ref=mf


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 18, 2008)

We have idiots in the Senate and white house, always wanting to and cause trouble for honest, law abiding citizens of this country.
Leave it to them and the US will be real close to a dang
Communits Govt. A
serial number on a bullet is useless, since in most cases it passes thru the target anyway and many are never recovered (In case of crimes)  All they want is a way to trace to your home and tax us to death just to enjoy a
GOD Given Right


----------



## B1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

I e-mailed my senator yesterday about this bill, He has already returned the e-mail stating that he would oppose SB-12. GREAT JOB SENATOR CHIP PEARSON  of dawsonville.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope that none of us put to much faith in our local politician.  They all have a habit of saying one thing,
exactly what you want to hear, but doing the other,
depending on where the money is


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 18, 2008)

I gladly gave the National Rifle Association (NRA) $100 today in preparation of the anti-gun attacks Obama and the other liberals are already preparing for us! 

When Obama puts questions like "do you own a gun?", "is it legally registered?", "does anyone in your family own a gun?" to potential members of his own cabinet and uses gun ownership to disqualify anyone you know the rest of us (law abiding gun owners) are in serious trouble!

The NRA knows the anti-gun attacks are being planned as we speak.


----------



## hpurvis (Dec 18, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> I gladly gave the National Rifle Association (NRA) $100 today in preparation of the anti-gun attacks Obama and the other liberals are already preparing for us!
> 
> When Obama puts questions like "do you own a gun?", "is it legally registered?", "does anyone in your family own a gun?" to potential members of his own cabinet and uses gun ownership to disqualify anyone you know the rest of us (law abiding gun owners) are in serious trouble!
> 
> The NRA knows the anti-gun attacks are being planned as we speak.




Thanks and that is why I am a life memebr.


----------



## hpurvis (Dec 18, 2008)

I assume all know that everyone he has appointed is astrong gun banner. Look for Clinton to support as UN ban on guns. He is getting rave reviews for his appointments but they are wolves in sheep clothing hopeing the sheeple will follow. BEWARE OF WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHINGS.


----------



## Amend2nd (Dec 23, 2008)

This effort has been tried in many states and is an efort to "run around" the Constitution in an attempt to force control of ammunition if Gun control cannot be achieved.  It is an ongoing battle. I wish our politicians would protect our freedoms and Rights half as much as they attempt to destroy them. It is painfully obvious that someone has an agenda to disarm the US citizen. The question is.. Will we allow it to happen? 
Thank you.

Neil(A veteran and wondering why )


----------



## Amend2nd (Dec 23, 2008)

People.. It is past the point of "being a member"(i.e. NRA) and expecting someone else to "do it for you".. 

If we do not get involved and influence others to get involved .. we will wake up one morning and want to act surprised that we have no 2nd Amedment any longer.  We will be  the victims of the worst disease in the US today.. "terminal apathy"...  You can only keep your head in the sand so long. At some point you have to pull it out to breathe.

There are too many people out there who do not own firearms and who vote without knowing what or why they are voting for.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 24, 2008)

*Computer Chips*

Chips in the brain coming with that bill ?

One thing I learned over the decades.  A few representatives sponsoring a bill does not make a law.  

Heck, that Blagojevich feller, when in Congress, sponsored a lot of anti-gun bills.   
Most bills never see the light of day, past a committee. 
Most times the sky is not falling.  

For some, the sky is always falling.  So I don't usually get real excited some times.


----------



## redka (Dec 27, 2008)

It is very important to click on the links in the original post and send an email to your state senator and to the senator originating the bill. They NEED to hear from us!


----------



## Amend2nd (Dec 29, 2008)

Govenment always conquers in increments. In fact all adverse forced change comes in increments becuse those in power know it would not be accepted otherwise. 

Example.. Initially no drivers licence was required to operate a motor vehicle. Then a license was required to prove competence for a fee. Then a license is required to drive at a certain age. Then a drivers license became a standard form of Identification. Then the same licinse is can be used to encforce child support. Then you can be denied a license if you do not comply with the GVT's wish for your children  to stay in school. Each baby step covers ground. We need to get out of this "as long as it doesn't effect me" attitude because sooner or later it will affect you. Then who will you go to for help?

All it takes to wipe out a thousand "almost" attempts is one success. The attempts will be forgotten as soon as the success is news.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 7, 2009)

the CAMO Coalition   has a easy e-mail  link for you to state your objections to this Bill  -----  http://www.camocoalition.com/takeaction.asp?t=1&aaid=3669


----------



## sniper13 (Jan 8, 2009)

*e-mail to my senator*

I would like to hear how you feel about this bill and how you plan on voting.
I'll go ahead and tip my hand as to my feelings about the bill.
HAS SENATOR RAMSEY  HAD A MENTAL CAPAICITY CHECK-UP OR DRUG SCREEN LATELY?
OK, I don't know the man,but the bill is insane. It would raise the price on a box of ammo to $250 or some crazy amount.
With price increases like that, average people couldn't afford to practice and maintain a level of skill to be able to protect themselves against crime or be able to put meat on their family's table.
Would you want a officer protecting you that hadn't fired his weapon for 3-6months ? Law enforcement agencies budgets would explode { no pun intended}. So would crime. Prison space needs would increase to house all of  the citizens that this bill would turn into criminals.
Please help "shoot" this bill down 
I will look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks'
Ron McEver
Braselton, Ga


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 17, 2009)

I"ve emailed my senator. 

Hope everyone else clicks the link and does the same.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I"ve emailed my senator.
> 
> Hope everyone else clicks the link and does the same.



x2!


----------



## wildcatt (Jan 20, 2009)

*ammo bill*

dont worry about the price of ammo.there wont be any as there is no machine its a scam for two people to get money by getting a state to finance some thing that wont work.there wont be any ammo to buy as no company is going to accept this.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone have an idea how to get a hold of the email address for our new senator in the Albany area?  That list is outdated as some seats have changed hands as Von Bremen is no longer ours, and I can't find a current email anywhere.   However Von Bremen did reply and said that the current seat holder should be contacted on this immediately!


----------

